# Favourite Left 4 Dead character?



## Lemoncholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty straight forward but probably already been asked before.

My survivor preference is pretty much obvious, as is the reason.

My favourite infected to play as would have to be the boomer cause it's fun to run up to them and hope you explode


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 11, 2009)

Louis.

Because:

http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/3/36/Lous.JPG

and

http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/3/3b/GrabbingPEELZ.png

EDIT: You get the idea.


----------



## Krevan (Aug 11, 2009)

Love playing as that senile old vet Bill rofl


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Krevan said:


> Love playing as that senile old vet Bill rofl



"Speak up Francis. Your voice is all muffled from your head being so damn far up your ass!"


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 11, 2009)

You know what I don't hate? FRANCIS.

Best. Character. Ever.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 11, 2009)

Lois, because... PIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLSSSSSSSS HERE!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKu60YKqsvs

GGGGGRABIN PEELS.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Why aren't the zombies on the poll?!


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 11, 2009)

I hate playing single player just because Louis always grabs the pills.  Like on a mission when you are running around, Louis out of nowhere says "GRABBIN PILLS!"


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 11, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> I hate playing single player just because Louis always grabs the pills.  Like on a mission when you are running around, Louis out of nowhere says "GRABBIN PILLS!"



It's like that when playing with me too actually, they're like "Hey where's Guy gone?" And then they hear "Grabbin Peelz!"

And infected aren't on here cause it's a well known fact infected do not have cool quotes or grab pills


----------



## Chak (Aug 11, 2009)

Louis of course

"When everything gets back to normal, Bill, Zoey, I'm giving both of you jobs. Francis, I'm gunna teaching yo ass how to read!"


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Aug 11, 2009)

I voted Zoey because I remembered she's my favourite to play. Then I realised my actual favourite character is Louis. Because he's hot. :<


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 11, 2009)

Zoey.  Because "vocalize playerdeath"

Also, Francis is a homosexual and no one likes those.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, since I can't vote for the zombies, I gotta go with Louis.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 11, 2009)

They all have wonderful meme's and jokes about them, but Francis, by far, I can connect with on an emotional level, and kick ass with.

Also, the hunter.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 11, 2009)

Bill is awesome.

"An assault rifle.... this shit's gettin' more like 'Nam every second..."


----------



## Lukar (Aug 11, 2009)

Zoey, hehe.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 11, 2009)

Cortana.


----------



## Lukar (Aug 11, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> Cortana.



wat


----------



## Shindo (Aug 11, 2009)

Louis is by FAR the best


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 11, 2009)

Funny Story. I was playing with my Bud Kyle, and we all jumped into a Party to play some Left 4 Dead. Everybody picked somebody other than Louis.


Kyle: "Ah Man! I gotta be Lewis? Fuck This!", and signs off. Great times.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 11, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Funny Story. I was playing with my Bud Kyle, and we all jumped into a Party to play some Left 4 Dead. Everybody picked somebody other than Louis.
> 
> 
> Kyle: "Ah Man! I gotta be Lewis? Fuck This!", and signs off. Great times.



Your friend must be racist, black guys are fucking cool, Louis being one of the coolest.

Who the hell is cooler than this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w85...om/user/kkunecz101&feature=player_profilepage


----------



## xSkunkyx (Aug 11, 2009)

My favorite survivor is Zoey.  No actual reason other than since people don't pick Zoey alot on choice, I usually get my character a lot of the times.

My favorite infected is Smoker.  No reason.  Their cool.


----------



## Takum (Aug 11, 2009)

Louis ftw! Peelz here.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

I've never even played the game and I already love Louis.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Aug 11, 2009)

Francis..... because.... he's cool I guess.


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 11, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Your friend must be racist, black guys are fucking cool, Louis being one of the coolest.
> 
> Who the hell is cooler than this?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w85...om/user/kkunecz101&feature=player_profilepage



Oh Dude, he is racist. Maybe bud is pushing it. More of a Kid I'd talk around with when I got bored in class. But yea, it was actually pretty funny to just hear it.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 11, 2009)

Francis http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc9f-VVQK3k


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 11, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Oh Dude, he is racist. Maybe bud is pushing it. More of a Kid I'd talk around with when I got bored in class. But yea, it was actually pretty funny to just hear it.



I bet it is funny xD


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw1cetdpNfA&feature=related


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

BILL
COME ON
ITS FUCKING
BILL


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> BILL
> COME ON
> ITS FUCKING
> BILL



Can Bill do this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1H8u9BjWGyE&feature=related

I think not.


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2009)

what


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 11, 2009)

I wanna' hear what it sounds like when a zombie shouts "GRABBIN' PEELZ"


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 11, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> what



Exactly 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRmd1iRj_K4#


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 11, 2009)

Zoey. :3


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 11, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Zoey. :3



Aw man, if you said Louis that would be epic xD


----------



## CathoraGal (Aug 11, 2009)

-Bill
-Zoey
-Louis
-Francis


----------



## Isen (Aug 12, 2009)

Bill


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 12, 2009)

Lukar said:


> wat


 
Zoey and Cortana from Halo have the same voice actor.  You didn't notice?


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIf3kzXLu2Q
skip to 3:36.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 12, 2009)

Bill


----------



## lilEmber (Aug 12, 2009)

Zweihander said:


> Bill



Bill Nye the Science Guy.
Bill Bill Bill Bill...


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 12, 2009)

They're... fast. They're not allowed to  be that fast, you know? I'm calling zombie bullshit on that one.

ZOEY OR LOUIS I CAN'T DECIDE


----------



## Arcadium (Aug 12, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I bet it is funny xD
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw1cetdpNfA&feature=related



Your godly when it comes to L4D Garry's Mod.



NewfDraggie said:


> Bill Nye the Science Guy.
> Bill Bill Bill Bill...



Science is _weird_...


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 12, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Your godly when it comes to L4D Garry's Mod.



I don't make the videos, I find them 

So, in other words, I am godly at finding them.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX1Ijo_Pz9k&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fuser%2Fkkunecz101&feature=player_profilepage

EDIT: Yippie! 1000th post!


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 12, 2009)

peels!







enough said^^


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 12, 2009)

Francis 'cause hes awesome, though louis would be at the same rank because of PEELZ HERE!


----------



## Poink (Aug 12, 2009)

I love them all but let's say I have a special something for Francis.


----------



## Kote (Aug 13, 2009)

Louis for me.

"Yo, check dis out!"
"Peelz here!"
"Grabbin' peelz!"


----------



## Izwe (Aug 14, 2009)

For those interested - http://www.gametrailers.com/episode/gametrailers-tv/67?sd=1&ch=1 - Info on L4D2, and the new L4D level coming later this year.


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 14, 2009)

Zoey, partly cos for reasons I dont know, but partly for this.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 14, 2009)

Bill, although I love the peels meme.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 14, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Bill Nye the Science Guy.
> Bill Bill Bill Bill...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLngZwhiJsU


----------



## Chainy (Aug 14, 2009)

Haha, Francis and bill. They're hilarious.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 14, 2009)

Jonnaius said:


> Zoey, partly cos for reasons I dont know, but partly for this.


You know what that reminds me of?


Left 4 Head.


----------

